# passion Dvd player with usb and DivX



## bonny72 (Nov 9, 2007)

Dear users , last week i went bigbazar, i saw PASSION DVD PLAYER  only Rs.1399. i tested it with USB pen drive and DVD with all format video. 

*www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do?query_star=600108367&category=*&x =20&y=5&query=600108367*&min=0&max=0&min1=&max1=&r efsite=internalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=m ailer
By look it is good, finishing it like branded dvd player, doesn't look like chip player, size is like Phillips 3166. it is only 1.8kg. front side four buttons open, play, ff, bw , back side it has all ports like standard DVD player has. it is true 5.1 DVD player,  well in Rs.1399 it is best dvd player, i played lots of movies, even DVDs are working fine, and it has 6months warranty too, 

List file format it supported.

DivX              yes
Xvid               yes
MP4            only Video   no audio
MPEG4(avi)  yes  
MP3              yes
Jpeg             yes
WMA            yes 
WMV          no
MPG            yes
DVD            yes
Dat          yes

USB port can play all above files , I tested with 1GB pen drive, 
I also tested with USB HDD (2.5 seagate 80GB) it is not working with it. 
i also tested with USB 3.5" seagate 160GB HDD , it is not working , it is just saying " waiting " but after 2 min , no positive results.


----------



## chits (Nov 15, 2007)

Use 3.5 inches with ext power and make the partition FAT32 and partition 30 GB or less


----------



## bonny72 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks , I tried with 20gb FAT32 , but not working,


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 29, 2007)

cool one will buy soon.

try formatting using only FAT coz usb drives have FAT partitions


----------



## chits (Nov 29, 2007)

@bonny72..

which HDD it was ..2,5" self powered or 3.5" ext powered ?....i purchased this one from USA..my frnd will bring this couple of weeks later..then i wil test...
you guys canread comment's 
*www.amazon.com/Philips-DVP5982-108...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1196350310&sr=8-1


----------



## aXisxX (Dec 22, 2007)

Format the drive to NTFS and see if it works, and does the player has Aux option?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ If Fat32 is not working then there are absolutely no chances that NTFS would work. I recommend that the you should use FAT only coz I have such a DVD player (I got it from Vishal mega mart for 1700) and it works with FAT formatted pen drive only


----------



## aXisxX (Dec 22, 2007)

Which player model no? etc?? and does this player comes with Aux option??? i have heard that some players can play vdo's of HDD (NTFS ones).


----------



## chits (Dec 23, 2007)

their is no such player which support NTFS from USB ..if u know please paste the link here...

mostly DVD player support USB playback either from Pen drive or ext power HDD..very few has been able to play Divx files from 2.5 "..

I have Philips 5982 but unable to play from 2.5" WD HDD...
overall DVD Player is very good


----------



## topuji (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,
 I also bought the same player today. It is not working for Seagate 2.5" 120 GB HDD (USB charged). Can anyone suggest how to make it work for the player ?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2007)

It supports FAt only AFAIK and this means you can not mount partitions of any other file system. 120 GB HDD can not be used as you can not have that big disk formatted in FAT.


----------



## chits (Dec 30, 2007)

Windows only restrict more than 30 GB in FAT32...
however their are many utility which can let u format whole 120 GB in FAT32.
I have done that using this tool
*www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm

infact use linux to format the 120 GB in FAT32

Finally I am able to use 120 GB with my Philips player..u guys need a cord like this
Get this cable
*www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B...&n=172282&s=electronics&qid=1199025570&sr=8-1
put POWER end in LAPTOP
put POWER+DATA in DVD player and the HDD will ..

u guys can try in passion DVD player


----------



## aXisxX (Dec 31, 2007)

^ Which model phillips dvd player do u own?


----------



## topuji (Jan 1, 2008)

hi,
 thanks for the suggestion ... now another query, have u guys tried the subtitle files ? i mean, the .srt files, if u put in the same folder, it will show the subtitles, but the sync seems to be lost. Do u have any idea about how to put the subtitle files ?


----------



## chits (Jan 1, 2008)

@axisXX
I have Philips 5982 ( US Model) ; this is one of the best DVD player available now (not available in INDIA); it has USB/HDMI/ HD-UPSCALE plus all the other legacy philips DVD player format support( Divx 6.0 ULTRA included)...one of my friend was coming so i ordered from AMAZON for $55 .. for the price no one can beat this box..
*www.amazon.com/Philips-DVP5982-108...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1199181090&sr=8-1

Problem in above model: No H.264 support and WMV support plus VBR WMA also not supported anyway its a minor thing . Also it outputs NTSC only( again no problem most TV in INDIA supports all NTSC/PAL/SECAM)

Actually I am waiting for my Samsung 32" LCD TV ; so I havent experimented with various format and subs.
AFAIK Philips does support SRT ; cant say for Passion DVD player..

few suggestion try renaming the same as of video file of srt file except extension. 

As of now I am able to play DivX from 4GB Pen drive, 120 GB WD passport and 500 GB external HDD( with power) Seagate Drive.

Their is a problem that for 120 GB Drive you need to hook the power to LAptop or PC . I am trying a solution in which I can use MOTO RAZR power adapter (which has USB ) to supplu power to 2.5" HDD Disk.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 10, 2008)

I have recieved this product yesterday but iam facing problems playing from my 80GB FAT32 External power HDD.It just shows the file list but iam unable to play any file.
 Anyone using external HDD please help


----------



## arunks (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys,
how is portable dvd player with 7" screen...????

does it support all formates like divx like this passion player supports???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jan 11, 2008)

does passion support h.264 or WC1


----------



## bonny72 (Jan 16, 2008)

I tried h.264 format but it is not supported


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 16, 2008)

iam facing problems playing from my 80GB FAT32 External power HDD.It just shows the file list but iam unable to play any file.
 Anyone using external HDD please help


----------



## PraKs (Jan 16, 2008)

h.264 is not supported.

It will max from 4 GB USB drive.. 

40,80,60 GB Will not work.


----------



## aXisxX (Jan 21, 2008)

^ which player are you talking about passion or phillips.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 24, 2008)

@aXisxX

passion


----------



## URPradhan (Jan 25, 2008)

bonny72 said:


> Dear users , last week i went bigbazar, i saw PASSION DVD PLAYER  only Rs.1399. i tested it with USB pen drive and DVD with all format video.
> 
> *www.futurebazaar.com/b2c_futurebazaar/b2c/zmenuHandling.do?query_star=600108367&category=*&x =20&y=5&query=600108367*&min=0&max=0&min1=&max1=&r efsite=internalmailer_11&adunit=homepage&channel=m ailer
> By look it is good, finishing it like branded dvd player, doesn't look like chip player, size is like Phillips 3166. it is only 1.8kg. front side four buttons open, play, ff, bw , back side it has all ports like standard DVD player has. it is true 5.1 DVD player,  well in Rs.1399 it is best dvd player, i played lots of movies, even DVDs are working fine, and it has 6months warranty too,
> ...




Hi

Starting from today for 3days, the price is for Rs 1299/- ONLY with 1 yr warranty. But I doubt for its long run.

Anyway I want to know, If I ll burn a DVD/CD with multiple folders/sub-folders inside; will this player can read all the files in all folders/sub-folders recursively ??? And if I'll put the sub title file *.srt in the movie folder will it play the sub-titles ???

Want for ur quick reply. Thank you.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 25, 2008)

@URPradhan

Yes it will play from Folders, But dont make too many folders 

Always burn movie on root path.

Yes, It has option of Subtitle too, which u can enable/disable from menu


----------



## URPradhan (Jan 25, 2008)

Which one should I buy now ?

Either this Big Bazaar wala of Rs 1299/-
Or Moserbaer wala Rs 2990/- (*www.moserbaer.com/consumer_products.asp)


----------



## aXisxX (Jan 26, 2008)

URPradhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Starting from today for 3days, the price is for Rs 1299/- ONLY with 1 yr warranty. But I doubt for its long run.
> 
> ...



Rs 1299/-  only 3days where does it says??? are u sure about 3 days only offer? whats your source?


----------



## URPradhan (Jan 28, 2008)

aXisxX said:


> Rs 1299/-  only 3days where does it says??? are u sure about 3 days only offer? whats your source?



Do not  you watch TV  ?
There was frequent ads from BIGBAZAAR for 3 days sabse sasta offer and for more proof you could ve visited their web portal _www.futurebazaar.com

I had visited my town BIGBAZAAR yday for the DVD player but all were sold out having no stock !!!


----------



## dvdaddict (Mar 11, 2008)

i bought passion dvd player, but its not outputting DTS track to SPDIF/Co-axial, and also doesnt do downmix DTS track. Has any one no about any software upgrade for this passion dvd player with respect to this issue


----------



## ajay.karthik.nn (Mar 14, 2008)

i had converted my ide hard disc to a portable one.It is 80gb.i formatted it to fat32 and is now working fine with the dvd player.There are no folders in mine, only playable files directly with only one drive for entire 80gb.
If u convert to fat32 i think u should be able to play it.
use partition magic software to accomplish changes.


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 14, 2008)

I got this passion dvd player for 1275/- in those 3 days which u were talking.
Warranty is of 6 months only.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 15, 2008)

update on passion dvd player ..

a friend of mine has got it .. works with thumb drives upto 4gb ...

now goodnews .. even works with usb card readers .. and even with  his 40 gb pata hdd when connected through usb .. so supeb player for 1.3k ..and he is very impressed with its performance ..video that is .

and it does not have dts decoder .. most probably will pass it through optical /coaxial out ...


----------



## Renny (Mar 15, 2008)

My friend got a LG DVD player
*www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?pid=5245&cat=255&subcat=DVD Player

I supports divx, xvid, vcd, dvd, mp3, jpeg,
It doesnt play videos above 720x480 resolution,

Is there any DVD player which can playback 720p and higher vids and even h264?
Plus it should even have a USB port and detect even external HDDs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

Why buy seperate DVD players? Most of you guys already have graphics card so why not use the TV out support of graphics card to connect TV to computer & use the DVD player application like PowerDVD or Windows Media Center.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 15, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Why buy seperate DVD players? Most of you guys already have graphics card so why not use the TV out support of graphics card to connect TV to computer & use the DVD player application like PowerDVD or Windows Media Center.


Most people have TV in separate room .

And besides , you need a remote(which you don't get with a pc unless you a buy a TV tuner card which costs as much as a DVD player now)


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2008)

hmm...point, I guess I am the only one whose computer is for everything 

I saw that Mosar Baer DVD Player once, Rs 2,800 in E-Zone, how is that?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> My friend got a LG DVD player
> *www.in.lge.com/Product/Products-Details.aspx?pid=5245&cat=255&subcat=DVD Player
> 
> I supports divx, xvid, vcd, dvd, mp3, jpeg,
> ...


None of the current stand alone players in India or any other players available internationally are capable of playing HD content which have been compressed with variable codecs.If it goes above standard DVD resolution then it would come up saying resolution not supported.I wish there was a player which could player these matroska & other high definition encoded files.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Me too going to Bigbazaar today.Will check it out.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Mar 16, 2008)

Just a word of caution...I had bought this passion DVD player almost 5-6 months back. In 2 months time the player stopped working...took it to big bazaar for repairs...got it back after repairs...after that USB stopped working...being lazy I didnt take it back to fix the USB...now for the past 5-6 days it is having a problem switching on..I think it's a problem with the power switch...after trying some 10-15 times it switches on...now today when I tried it's not switching on at all  
Need to check if I have any warranty left..

Bottomline...I dont think this player's built to last

Edit....more to add to this. The warranty's over!!...so I took my screwdriver and opened the damn thing up.

Surprised to find a 'Sony' mechanism inside. Ok..so maybe it's not so bad quality after all. But the connection between the PCBs and the mechanism and the wiring etc is done very shoddily....probby by some local assembler in Delhi.

The power switch was faulty..they've used some stupid unreliable local switch...I just bypassed the switch and now the player's working.
And....the idiot who serviced my player earlier forgot to plug in the USB connection to the PCB...I connected it back and now the player is fine and USB's working 

So I dunno...maybe it's not as bad as I thought


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 16, 2008)

amazing, u serviced the DVD player yourself, nice work.


----------



## gulgulumaal (Mar 16, 2008)

dvdaddict said:


> i bought passion dvd player, but its not outputting DTS track to SPDIF/Co-axial, and also doesnt do downmix DTS track. Has any one no about any software upgrade for this passion dvd player with respect to this issue



I think there's some option in the menu for this.


----------



## jpthachil (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi ajay

Can you say which dvd player you have with you

regards

joseph


ajay.karthik.nn said:


> i had converted my ide hard disc to a portable one.It is 80gb.i formatted it to fat32 and is now working fine with the dvd player.There are no folders in mine, only playable files directly with only one drive for entire 80gb.
> If u convert to fat32 i think u should be able to play it.
> use partition magic software to accomplish changes.


----------



## chits (Mar 31, 2008)

For Postable HDD u need to give a external power supplu..
Their are Y type of USB cable available..put one end in DVD player other end in your laptop ....

and the tail end to ur HDD and this work ..I tried with my Philips 5982 DVD player  and its working fine..

If you want to get rid of everytime putting one end in Laptop for power , buy a MOTOROLA or any other phone USB charger and join give power through that (check the current requirement of phone and HDD )


----------



## joe2005 (Apr 3, 2008)

Regarding Philipps DVD Player 5982,where is it available?.I tried in some online sites with little success.


----------



## chits (Apr 3, 2008)

its not yet available in India..but its a cool black player with USB and HDMI support..check www.amazon.com


----------



## sreenisatish (Apr 5, 2008)

Does the Passion DVD player support MP3 resume?  This is one feature I really want because I listen to long speeches. Fast forwarding can be a Pain.  That is, if you are in the middle of a song and the power goes off, when the power comes back, does it start from where it left?


----------



## ajay.karthik.nn (Apr 7, 2008)

jpthachil said:


> Hi ajay
> 
> Can you say which dvd player you have with you
> 
> ...


 
passion dvd player from big bazaar


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 7, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> Does the Passion DVD player support MP3 resume?  This is one feature I really want because I listen to long speeches. Fast forwarding can be a Pain.  That is, if you are in the middle of a song and the power goes off, when the power comes back, does it start from where it left?



I think it doesn't.


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I think it doesn't.



No , it supports resume function. I have that passion dvd player, & it supports mp3 resume function.


----------



## roxysmile (Apr 20, 2008)

passion dvd 328 cost 1299 not 1399


----------



## saqib_khan (Apr 20, 2008)

roxysmile the price keeps on changing if u buy from Big Bazaar. Sometimes there is offer on it & sometimes not.
I bought it for 1275/-.


----------



## dsm1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Dear All,
I have also purchased one Passion DVD M-38 and I am unable to play mp4 movie files downloaded from internet.  Please guide me how I can play mp4 video files.  Thanks a lot

Secondly the 20GB HDD is also not working at all.
Techies pls guide me.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 23, 2008)

The first is because mp4 is not a supported codec. Your best bet is to transcode  it to Xvid or DivX. 

For the HDD not working, it might require power. If it is desktop HDD in a casing, plug it into power outlet. 

Or as chits said



			
				chits said:
			
		

> For Postable HDD u need to give a external power supplu..
> Their are Y type of USB cable available..put one end in DVD player other end in your laptop ....
> 
> and the tail end to ur HDD and this work ..I tried with my Philips 5982 DVD player and its working fine..
> ...


----------



## dsm1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot to Mr. Mohit Kumar and chits.
But I do not have Laptop.  I have a 20 GB USB HDD which requires NO external power.  4GB HDD is working fine with the same cable without external power and 20GB HDD is not working at all saying waiting waiting waiting and goes blank.
Thanks again.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 24, 2008)

make sure that the file system is not NTFS.


----------



## sreenisatish (Apr 24, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> No , it supports resume function. I have that passion dvd player, & it supports mp3 resume function.



I bought the player today for Rs.1399 and yes, it does support MP3 resume.
This may seem unbelievable, but out of some 25 DVD players that I hunted in at least 10 - 15 shops only this one has MP3 resume. Even Sony, Philips, LG etc do not have this functionality.


----------



## dsm1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Congratulations Sri 
Enjoy listening and watching/viewing on Passion DVD Player.


----------



## mad1231moody (May 10, 2008)

Can anyone confirm and tell if it plays Xvid. No where in the specifications on futurebazaar.com says that it supports Divx. Check it out here


----------



## sreenisatish (May 12, 2008)

er... the first word in the features list in the link you gave is 'Divx'...!!

Yes, it plays xvid too.


----------



## mad1231moody (May 12, 2008)

Yup I too saw that it says only Divx and nowhere Xvid. So just wanted to confirm


----------



## anvaralicp (May 12, 2008)

I have purchased one Passion DVD from big bazar and tried with my portable HDD 20 GB formatted with FAT32 and it was working fine

Actually I have converted my Laptop HDD to Portable HDD, by using 2.5 HDD USB Case which is available for 200 RS

It is working really .. I have tried with 80 GB also (Only after formatting to FAT 32, some special tool need to use to format)


----------



## samfriday (May 16, 2008)

Hi everyBody. I bought Passion DVD player last week and i tried to play songs from my LG KG200 handset as my handset is having USB port. But only pictures and sort length's songs i could play. DVD player coudn't play any song which are of 4 Mb or 5 Mb. what should i do>?


----------



## destined_me (May 27, 2008)

Hi,
I burnt multiple folders with 1 movie in each in many dvds but my passion dvd player plays only first movie. Do we have to have all movie files in root ?
Thanks in advance,
Destined.

Update:
I tried burning more than 1 movie in root but still it is detecting only first movie. Any suggestions .. any one ?


----------



## sreenisatish (Jun 2, 2008)

No, the player reads multiple folders with no problems. 

Maybe it is with the filenames that you use. Try to use uncomplicated filenames.Something simple - just the name of the movie without any special characters.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2008)

and try burning it in the disc root the next time!


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice deal. I am thinking about ordering online....any idea how much time they will take to ship it to Jalandhar/Punjab.


----------



## maheshmohan.mu (Jun 6, 2008)

No don't buy unbranded players. I bought it 6 months and now it has many problems.
This disk tray is not opening all the times


----------



## destined_me (Jun 9, 2008)

@ *sreenisatish* , kumarmohit
Thanks for reply, but I don't think that this problem is due to special characters in file names / multiple folders.
I used a DVD+RW to burn 5 movies in 5 folders, 4 avi files in 4 folders and 4 dat files for last movie in 2 subfolders. The names also had special characters like [ - _ etc. But I could play all the movies in my passion. But I've only one DVD+RW and rest all blank disc I've are DVD-R.. 
Seems it has to do with DVD format - DVD+R / DVD-R. I am browsing the net for the same and will post. Meanwhile if u ppl find somethng, plz let me know
Thanks


----------



## mynnn2 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you able to access the HDD by providing power supply using MOTO RAZR power adapter???

I bought Passion DVD player with USB connectivity, and I am able to access the files from external Hard disk (from the partition FAT32 formatted ) only after providing the power supply from my laptop. Any solution to resolve this proble?

Thanks In Advance.


----------



## balamurugant (Jun 24, 2008)

I have bought a new passion DVD player from BigBazaar last week. Its not at all loading any DVDs or music CDs. Its loading only USB. I have gone to BigBazaar to replace it. But they told me that, give it to service center as we can't replace it. 
Anyone please tell me what could be the problem with DVD player?


----------



## genxguy (Jul 7, 2008)

Guys is this the Passion DVD player you folks bought...

*210.210.22.235/catalog/48/482329CAE0B3014DE1000000A0330A03.jpg


I can't see USB port on front panel  is it at the rear end?


----------



## destined_me (Jul 14, 2008)

HI _genxguy_ ,

   There are 2 models of passion I came to know, one having USB port at rear and other in front. Think by now.. you would have figured it out yourself.. 

Destined.


----------



## genxguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Does this player has 5.1 channel audio output?


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi folks, I just bought this player from local market @1450/-, it's about 150/- more than the price tag at Bigbazzar, it's got 6 months warranty.

It's got one problem though, video's over resolution 700x doesn't seem to play smoothly, and i think it doesn't support much higher resolution over 700.

And ya it's got 5.1.


----------



## GadgetGuru (Jul 25, 2008)

*Yes, It Works with 500 GB USB HDD also.*

Hi All,

I also bought Passion DVD Player with USB on 19 th July 2007.
Shop : Big Bazaar, Bangalore.
Price in Rs: 1299
6 months warranty only. 

It works with my *500 GB USB HDD*  with Power Supply.
I have formatted It as FAT32 using the tool given earlies in the thread.
*www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm.

Fallow the below steps for better results.
1. Do not connect HDD to USB before you power up.
   I noticed, It hangs, or doesn't power up.
   Better disconnect USB HDD in the begining.  

2. First power up your DVD Player.
3. Now connect your HDD to USB.
4. When it detects USB.  press Program button only once on your Remote.
   This is mainly to switch to Folder list from File list.
   This time it will show folders very fast.

   It is always better to have files inside folders on HDD.
If it doesn't work. Power off and power up  and try agin [ refer step 1. ]
you will get it.

*This player can also detect multipe FAT32 partions. 
*But I have tried with 2 only.

a. Press USB button on remote.
b. Select USB from the menu [DVD / USB ]
It will display fat32 partions as USB1 , USB2, etc.
c. Select your partion by using arrow keys.

Then refer step 4 above.

This player also works with *USB Card Reader.*



*Regards,*
Gadget Guru.
July 25, 2008


----------



## krates (Jul 25, 2008)

ME too bought one it is great :d


----------



## genxguy (Jul 25, 2008)

krates said:


> ME too bought one it is great :d



It can play .wmv files?


----------



## URPradhan (Aug 4, 2008)

After a +ve response from members here, I got my Passion DVD Player from BigBazaar, Pune last weekend for Rs 1299/-. It really rocks as it can handle almost all movies that I have downloaded from net  But as some one posted the image, my player is smaller in dimention wrt that and its compact with enhanced ProLogic II technology. I have been told that its the new enhanced version of the player which was big in dimention. 

Thank you


----------



## skippednote (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks a great thing for small budget


----------



## destined_me (Aug 23, 2008)

*Misplaced my Passion dvd player remote*

HI,

  Misplaced my Passion dvd player remote somewhere..   can someone please advise where I can get a new one.. cuz there are minimal buttons provided in the player itself and it is useless without remote.

Thanks.


----------



## chits (Sep 2, 2008)

*Using long file name and subtitles*

Suppose you have 3 files llike this in a folder on your USB driver

A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.1[www.com].avi
A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.2[www.com].avi
A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.3[www.com].avi

DVD player's now-a-days shrink all the files ( property of FAT32 filesystem) to 8 character name
A.Tale.~.avi
A.Tale.~.avi
A.Tale.~.avi


A solution for this is do something like this
1.A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.[www.com].avi
2.A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.[www.com].avi
3.A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.[www.com].avi

This way you can uniquely identify the files...


----------



## URPradhan (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Using long file name and subtitles*



chits said:


> Suppose you have 3 files llike this in a folder on your USB driver
> 
> A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.1[www.com].avi
> A.Tale.of.TwoCitis.2[www.com].avi
> ...



May be. But I think if you use "." (Dots) only before file extension and remove from the file name it will show 32 character length.


----------



## maestomani (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi There

        I have the same passion DVD player my player is not recognizing divx and mpeg4 from PEN drive 2GB and 4 GB. I have tried with FAT and FAT 32. avi and mp3 are ok. Any Lights on this.

BRs


----------



## vkatta (Sep 20, 2008)

Bought one for Rs. 1199/- during five day discount sale on 15 August. For the price, build quality and features are unbeatable. Has played everything - Divx, Xvid, etc. directly and through a USB HDD.

Has Prologic II built in and an array of features like equaliser, reverb settings, etc. Attaching few photographs to show the build quality and connections available.

A good choice till Blue Ray standard becomes affordable.


----------



## knm (Sep 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how is the quality of analogue audio and video  output of the Passion DVd player? I am planning to connect the same to my music system.

Can the performance be compared with branded players like Philips / LG /Samsung make.

Other than Passion, I have shortlisted Philips 3266 / LG 388 /Samsung 480 R. Can anyone pl. help in deciding the model!


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 29, 2008)

knm said:


> Can anyone tell me how is the quality of analogue audio and video  output of the Passion DVd player? I am planning to connect the same to my music system.
> 
> Can the performance be compared with branded players like Philips / LG /Samsung make.
> 
> Other than Passion, I have shortlisted Philips 3266 / LG 388 /Samsung 480 R. Can anyone pl. help in deciding the model!



The Video quality is OK, but i doub't the audio is upto the standards. 

P.S. Try listening to "Lil John- Bass terror(bia bia), the bass is completly out of tune


----------



## vkatta (Sep 29, 2008)

It is a value for money sort of thing so do not expect extraordinary performance. Video and Audio performance is good looking to price. The equalisers are directly accessible from remote in case of DVD. In case of USB and VCDs/ACDs, reverb settings become accessible directly from remote from the same button, a little weird thing, IMO.

Did not have a chance to compare with other models you have referred to, so can not comment.


----------



## knm (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank U very much for the feed back. Since most of the time I may be using the player to play songs from USB through my music system, though it is a damn cheap player as copmpared to the branded one, I should check the audio quality at Bigbazar before going for it. The general opinion tilts towards philips. On testing the video quality/color reproduction of Philips was found to be much better than that of Samsung.


----------



## solomon (Oct 4, 2008)

Does passion dvd player play MP3 of JPEG from all the sessions from multisession DVD-R or DVD+R? Most of the DVD players available in the market only play the first session.


----------



## gdx_m (Oct 4, 2008)

Many positive reviews, looks like it is worth every penny.

So guy, is BigBazaar still selling this player? Please let me know. 



vkatta said:


> Bought one for Rs. 1199/- during five day discount sale on 15 August. For the price, build quality and features are unbeatable. Has played everything - Divx, Xvid, etc. directly and through a USB HDD.
> 
> Has Prologic II built in and an array of features like equaliser, reverb settings, etc. Attaching few photographs to show the build quality and connections available.
> 
> A good choice till Blue Ray standard becomes affordable.



Picture attracted are not working.  

Please upload it elsewhere.


----------



## trigger (Oct 21, 2008)

is it still available in futurebazaar or big?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 21, 2008)

i have one intex player suports mp3,wma,divx,avi,dat,vob,jpg,bmp.........with usb support.....kingston,moserbear 1gb n 8 gb supported.......not working with amkette 1 gb pen drive.......


----------



## neogen (Oct 22, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have one intex player suports mp3,wma,divx,avi,dat,vob,jpg,bmp.........with usb support.....kingston,moserbear 1gb n 8 gb supported.......not working with amkette 1 gb pen drive.......



how much did it cost you? if possible post some pictures.


----------



## vilas_patil (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi guys does passion Dvd player (USB) support 8GB pen drive? 
Please reply me ASAP am planning to purchase it today itself from BIG BAZAAR...


----------



## casual_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

^ well, you should have purchased by now . plz do let us know if 8gb works with this player. thanks.


----------



## neogen (Oct 24, 2008)

casual_gamer said:


> ^ well, you should have purchased by now . plz do let us know if 8gb works with this player. thanks.



Unfortunately 8GB drive is not working with this player, vilas_patil replied my PM with similar query.


----------



## trigger (Nov 6, 2008)

Confused now? Which would be a better option?
Passion DVD Player @ FutureBazaar Or USB MP4 / DVD Player @ Indiatimes


----------



## mang (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: to get best quality music from Passion dvd player*

I too bought Passion DVD player Model 7300 with usb port at its back, in my observation there is no built-in amplifier the box thats why audio quality is not upto the mark especially when connected to CRT Colour TV. Accessing the USB 2.0 PORT at the back is troublesome it should have been at the front.. My question is can I get good quality of sound by connecting it with 5.1 speaker system which have built-in amplifier and Dolby ditital &HTS Decoder. What Speaker should be ideal for this.I am price concious price range of Rs.2500/- and below.


----------



## mang (Nov 27, 2008)

genxguy said:


> Guys is this the Passion DVD player you folks bought...
> 
> *210.210.22.235/catalog/48/482329CAE0B3014DE1000000A0330A03.jpg
> 
> ...



This model is different from what i bought in bigbazaar. It has usb port in the back and the model no. is 7300.


----------



## trigger (May 13, 2009)

ok.. finally bought Passion.. from Big Bazaar, Mumbai.


----------



## dsm1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dear all experts/engineers of DVD Player,
I would like to inform you that recently I purchased a PASSION DVD PLAYER from local market in Delhi which has Inbuilt amplifier. Working ok. I do not remember the model number correctly.
Regards,


----------



## dsm1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Dear all experts/engineers of DVD Player,
I would like to inform you that recently I purchased a PASSION DVD PLAYER from local market in Delhi which has Inbuilt amplifier. Working ok. I do not remember the model number correctly.
Regards,


----------



## URPradhan (Jul 24, 2010)

My 8GB pen drive is working with the player. But does not play *.mp files even some *.avi files. And another funny problem happening is that, lets say it is starts playing a 2.5gb movie after playing 2-3 seconds its moving to next file in the folder


----------



## Ecko (Jul 31, 2010)

Better Put My Money On Some Good LCD Display


----------



## kool (Nov 1, 2010)

*plzzzzzzzzzzz suggest me USB TV. *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/133283-anybody-have-onida-tv.html


----------

